# My computer does not send jobs to the vinyl cutter



## Selkirk (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello! I cannot get my computer to send jobs to my vinyl cutter? Any ideas? it will say cutting 0%, and will never do anything else. Then it will say write port error, or cannot find port. Thanks for reading


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Need a lot more info if you want a response.
Computer type, operating system, usb or parallel ports, brand of cutter etc.


----------



## Selkirk (Feb 18, 2010)

Windows Vista is what is on my computer. I have tried to download Flexistarter 8.5 on 4 computers now and im sure its something that im not doing right. 
Today I downloaded Inkscape, and Sign Cut- X2. Then I watched a video on you tube "how to make a sign in 5 min." did everything he showed me and it would not send it to my cutter??? 

The vinyl cutter is a Procut Signature CR630. We just figured out how to get that to make a test cut last night. lol! Thanks!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are trying to set up with usb ports, it can get tricky. Did you install your drivers, from the driver disk yet?
If so, the driver may need to be configured to emulate a serial port to work on a usb connection. If you purchased cutter new, I would recommend contacting support to help you configure your driver properly.


----------



## Selkirk (Feb 18, 2010)

How do I configure the driver?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your cutter or drivers, but I can tell you how my cutter's FTDI driver is set up.
Go to the start menu and type dev, open device manager.
If cutter is connected by usb, (make sure usb cable is plugged in) expand usb in device manager.
look for your driver and right click on it.
Look for com settings or advanced settings,
Find virtual com port and assign an available number
Look for hardware settings, set for 8-n-1 stop bits, Hardware handshake on. 
Open your cutting software and look for your cutter name (driver name) assign the com port number to the same number as virtual port on driver. 
With any luck your computer will communicate with the cutter.


----------

